# Installationshilfe

## ricciderprinz

Auszug aus dem Install Handbook

# mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot

# mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot

Habe mir gestern die iso heruntergelanden und gleich ausprobiert, was auch der erste Versuch mit Linux war.

Das erste Problem war gleich die Festplattenaufteilung

Wenn ich den oberen Abschnitt richtig deute(Windows Verständnis), wird die 3Partition in /mnt/gentoo umbennant dann ein ordner boot darin erstellt und dann ein Verzeichniss /mnt/gentoo/boot auf der 1. Partition.

Gibt es jetzt das selbe Verzeichnis auf zwei Partition. Was ist die Pfadangabe zu den Partionen(C:,D:,E:,)

Ich glaube ich durchblicke das mounten generell nicht ganz.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe

----------

## Keepoer

Hi.

Es ist folgendermaßen:

Die Partition /dev/dha1 wird in das Verzeichnis /boot/ von /dev/hda3 gemountet. Das Verzeichnis und die Dateien existieren nur einmal. Als Denkhilfe kannst du dir /im Geiste) denken, dass /dev/hda1 nach /dev/hda3/boot gemountet wird.

Mounten kannst du dir so vorstellen, dass du eine Partition in das System einbindest. Erst nach dem Mounten kannst du auf die Partition zugreifen.

Pfadangaben wie C:,D: etc. gibt es bei Linux nicht.

MfG

Keep

----------

## Rüpel

Es gibt bei Linux nur einen Verzeichnisbaum. Irgendeine Partition enthält also den Ursprung "/". Alle anderen Partitionen stellen sich als Unterverzeichnisse dar.

Wenn eine Partition nicht gemountet ist, dann ist das Verzeichnis eben leer (mal so als Denkhilfe).

----------

## frary

Hda3 ist deine root-Partition. Alle weiteren Partitionen werden dort gemountet. Im Moment hast du von der live-CD gebootet, befindest dich also nicht in deiner root-Partition, sondern in der des live-systems.

An sich wird /boot ( Hda1 ) einfach so eingehängt

```
mount /dev/hda1 /boot
```

Da du während der Installation aber hda3 selbst in ein Dateisystem eingehängt hast, nämlich

```
/mnt/gentoo
```

musst du die bootpartition natürlich dort einhängen, also

```
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo/boot
```

Die Partitionen werden nicht umbenannt, sie werden nur als "Ordner" in ein Dateisystem eingehängt. D.h. du musst dich später nichtmehr mit Partitionen rumschlagen, sondern hast einen Verzeichnisbaum in dem hinter bestimmten Ordnern eine ganze Partition steckt. 

Gruß

T

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> Auszug aus dem Install Handbook
> 
> # mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo
> 
> # mkdir /mnt/gentoo/boot
> ...

 

also, ich geb dir lieber ne Erklärung, wie man mit Pfaden umgeht.

Im Gegensatz zu Windows haben POSIX Systeme (darunter versteht man GNU/Linux, Solaris, BSD und andere Unix Derivate) nur einen einzigen Verzeichnisbaum, der mit "/" erreichbar ist. Das liegt auch daran, dass man die Geräte (damit meine ich, Festplatten und deren Partitionen, cdrom, usb, usw) nicht irgednwo wie Windows versteckt sonder sie als eine Datei unter dem Verzeichnis /dev findet. Unter /dev finden sich die Devices (Geräte), die dein Rechner besitzt. Die Namenkonvention ist nicht schwer, z.b. für IDE Festpatte /dev/hd[a,b,c...] wobei a steht für die erste Festplatte, b für die zweite, c für die dritte, usw. Ich hab 2 Festplatten, deswegen habe ich /dev/hda und /dev/hdb.

Die Festplatten haben in der Regel Partitionen, so dass man den Speicherplatz der Platte aufteilen kann. Es gibt im Prizip nur 4 Partitionen, die Primary partitions (das wird so von den Festplatten und nicht vom OS festgelegt) und es gibt die sog. Logical Partition. Diese Partitionen sind keine Primary Partitionen sondern werden sozusagen in einer Primary Partition aufgeteilt. Diese logische Partitionen sind die Partitionen die man am meisten benutzt, denn man kann mehr als 4 von ihnen haben.

Die Primary Partitionen werden so erreicht: /de/hd[a,b,c...][1,...4] wobei 1 steht für die erste, 2 für die 2. usw. Die logical partitions werden so erreicht: /dev/hd[a,b,c...][5....] wobei 5 für die erste logische steht, 6 für die 2. logisch steht, usw.

Meine erste Partition hat z.b. 2 primary partitions und 4 logische Partitionen, deswegen habe ich auch: /dev/hda, /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2, /dev/hda5, /dev/hda6, /dev/hda7 und /dev/hda8. In meiner 2. Platte habe ich nur 3 primaray partitions, demnach habe ich /dev/hdb, /dev/hdb1, /dev/hdb2, /dev/hdb3

Es gibt wie du es wahrscheinlich weißt, nicht nur IDE Plattens ondern auch z.b. SATA. Diese werden nicht unter /dev/hd[a,b ...] erreicht sondern unter /dev/sd[a,b,c...].

Mit /dev/hda hat man Zugriff auf die gesamte Festplatte, aber man hat soz. nur rohe Daten, damit kann man als Benutzer nichts anfangen.

Mit /dev/hda5 hat man Zugriff auf die gesamte erste logische Partition, aber man hat soz. nur rohe Daten, damit kann man als Benutzer ebenfalls nichts anfangen, weil man die Daten einfach nicht lesen kann. Mach z.b. als root less -f /dev/hda1 (less ist ein Tool, mit dem man den Inhalt einer Datei lesen kann) und dir wird es klar, warum man damit nichts anfangen kann. Denn da sind die Daten roh und wie die Daten auf einer Platte gespeichert sind, hängt vom Dateisystem ab, das man für die betreffende Partition benutzt (unter windows sind fat32 und ntfs die üblichen, Posix Systeme kennen aber eine ganz große Menge, wobei ext2, ext3, reiserfs, reiserfs4, xfc wahrscheinlich die am meist verwendeten sind). Aber wie macht man, wenn man die Daten einer Partition richtig lesen will und die Dateien lesen, schreiben, löschen, was weiß ich, usw will? Da kommt dieses "mount" im Spiel.

Denn man muss die Partition einhängen (mount) mit dem Tool "mount".  Wie bereits erwähnt, es gibt nur einen einzigen Verzeichnisbaum "/" und man kann sich z.b. ein Verzeichnis machen mit namen /mnt und dann /mnt/gentoo. Dort werde ich die Daten einer Partition sichtbar machen, so dass man nicht mehr auf rohe Daten sondern auf die Dateien einer Platte zugreifen kann. mount untersucht (außer wenn du mount explizit mitteilst) welches Dateisystem für die zu mountierende Partition verwendet wird und mit der Hilfe des Dateisystem hängt sie die Partition ein.

```

mound /dev/hda1 /mnt/gentoo

```

das bedeutet, dass der "lesbare" Inhalt von hda1 unter /mnt/gentoo verfügbar ist. D.h. wenn du Datein in /mnt/gentoo schreibst, liest, löscht, usw. das alles dann in hda1 passiert. Somit erreichst du den Inhalt zu deiner Partitionen.

Es gibt keine festen Regeln, wo man die Partitionen einbinden will. Aber /mnt hat sich da etabliert und viele benutzten /media/cdrom oder so um die CDROM Laufwerke zu mountieren, usw. Aber du bist keineswegs an einem festen Ort gezwungen, sondern kannst du frei wählen, aber man tut es meistens unter /mnt, oder /media, usw., weil man dadruch eine Gewisse Ordnung im Verzeichnisbaum hat.

ich hoffe, ich konnte dir das gut erklären.

----------

## ricciderprinz

Danke super Erklärung.

Das heißt das Basisverzeichnis ist so zusagen /mnt (Arbeitsplatz) und die hda3 ist im Verz /gentoo. Aber warum geb ich dann hda1 in /gentoo/boot

und nicht in /mnt/boot.

Ich habe mal probiert ob der DOS Befehl dir funktioniert und er hat mir tatsächlich einige Verzeichnisse angezeicht. /usr /root etc. Welche ich aber alle nicht angelegt hatte.

Neben primary gibt es auch noch extended.?.

Der nächst Punkt im Manual wäre der Compiler. Welche Einträge in der config sind sinnvoll.

thx

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> Danke super Erklärung.
> 
> Das heißt das Basisverzeichnis ist so zusagen /mnt (Arbeitsplatz) und die hda3 ist im Verz /gentoo. Aber warum geb ich dann hda1 in /gentoo/boot
> 
> und nicht in /mnt/boot.
> ...

 

Nein, es existiert kein "Arbeitsplatz", sowas gibt es nicht. /mnt ist nur ein Verzeichnis. Du könntest auch so machen

```

cd /

mkdir mein_instakkations_verzeichnis

mount /dev/hda3 /mein_instakkations_verzeichnis

```

und dann ist hda3 in /mein_instakkations_verzeichnis mountiert. Bei dir ist hda3 unter /mngt/gentoo. du musst nämlich /mnt/gentoo/boot geben, wenn du hda3 vorher unter /mnt/gentoo eingebunden hast.

Bei der Instalation mittels livecd hat man den Verzeichnisbaum "/" wie immer, aber keine Festpkatte ist unter "/" mountiert. Damit man aber gentoo installieren kannst, musst du eine Festplatte bereitstellen, wo du die Daeien kopieren kannst, usw. Und diese Festplatte wird nämlich (nach Handbuch) umter /mnt/gentoo eingebunden.  Bei dir z.b. mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/gentoo. Das heißt, dass der Inhalt von hda3 in /mnt/gentoo erreichbar ist. Man braucht keine separate boot Partition (in /bot befinden sich die Kernel-Images [1]) aber in der Regel hat man eine und davon geht auch das Handbuch aus. D.h. du musst auch die zukunftige /boot Partition mounten. Und diese gehört der Installation und du hast bereits unter /mnt/gentoo dein zukunftiges "/", also mount  /dev/hda1  /mnt/gentoo/boot.

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> Danke super Erklärung.
> 
> Ich habe mal probiert ob der DOS Befehl dir funktioniert und er hat mir tatsächlich einige Verzeichnisse angezeicht. /usr /root etc. Welche ich aber alle nicht angelegt hatte.
> 
> 

 

natürlich nicht, Diese erscheinen, wenn du die stage Datei entpackst. Unter /usr sind die viele Sachen gespeichert, die das System braucht, unter anderem die Programme.

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> Danke super Erklärung.
> 
> Neben primary gibt es auch noch extended.?.
> 
> 

 

windows nennt es so. Du kannst du diese "extended" als die Partition vorstellen, wo alle logische Partitionen hast.

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> Danke super Erklärung.
> 
> Der nächst Punkt im Manual wäre der Compiler. Welche Einträge in der config sind sinnvoll.
> 
> 

 

keine Ahnung. Diese sind von deinem Rechner (sprich Hardware) abhängig. Ohne zu wissen, was für ein Rechner du hast, kann man nichts sagen.

[1] der kenrel ist das Herz vom System, ohne einen kernel läuft nichts. Der Kernel ist das Programm, der den Datenaustausch zwischen User und Hatfware verwaltet (grob gesagt, kernel ist in Wirklichkeit mehr als das) und beim Boot-Vorgang wird erst den kernel geladen und dann das Betriebsystem. Ein Kernel-image ist eine Datei, die von BIOS benutzt wird, um den kernel zu booten. Diese Kernel images sind notwendig damit ein OS startet und wir speichern diese in /boot.

edit: was vergesen

----------

## reptile

EDIT: die gleich durcheinandergekommenen dinge sind nicht auf dich bezogen, pablo  :Smile: 

nur noch zur ergänzung, weil da jetzt in deinem posting einige dinge durcheinander gekommen sind:

1) zur erläuterung der verzeichnisse im root-verzeichnis:

 / <- root-verzeichnis, alle geräte, dateien und links (verweise, ähnlich wie unter windows .lnk) sind hierunter hierarchisch sortiert.

 /bin <- ausführbare dateien, zumindest solche, die unbedingt vorhanden sein müssen. für 'nachinstallierte' programme sind /usr/bin, /usr/lib, /usr/share etc. vorhanden. 

 /lib <- wie bin, hier liegen aber die zugehörigen bibliotheken. ausserdem sind unter /lib/modules die kernel-module abgelegt (quasi treiber wie unter windows)

 /sbin <- hier liegen programme, die nur vom systemverwalter (root) benutzt werden können. manche können sich auch von benutzern ausführen lassen, bieten aber dann nur lesende zugriffe auf systemvariablen/-informationen.

 /usr <- Unix System Resource; als unixoides system hat linux hier den grossteil der applikationen, programmbibliotheken und module gespeichert. unterverzeichnisse sind /usr/bin (programme, wie schon unter /bin erklärt), /usr/lib (bibliotheken etc.), /usr/include (dateien, die zum übersetzen von eigenen programmen benötigt werden), /usr/share (wird für dokumentation, icons bei instant messengern oder auch hintergründe verwendet, sofern sie systemweit installiert wurden). daneben noch einige andere, bei gentoo liegt hier zum beispiel standardmässig die datenbank des portage-paketmanagers. dann liegen hier noch die sogenannten man-pages, erläuterungen, die man mit 'man programmname' erreichen kann.

 /boot <- verzeichnis oder partition, in der der kernel, das heisst, quasi das betriebssystem, liegt. meist ein name wie 'vmlinuz-2.6.12-gentoo-r10' oder ähnliches. ausserdem liegen hier steuerungsdateien für den auf x86-systemen am häufigsten verwendeten bootloader, grub.

 /dev <- wurde schon erläutert, unter unix ist _alles_ eine datei. die geräte sind über sogenannte spezielle dateien erreichbar; so kannst du zum beispiel mit 'cat /dev/input/mice' auf dem bildschirm die bewegungen der maus sehen - aber vorsicht: die ausgabe ist evtl. etwas ungewohnt  :Smile: 

 /mnt bzw. /media <- wurden auch schon erläutert, hierdrin sind die dateisysteme einghängter geräte angeordnet. 

 /root <- quasi der 'arbeitsplatz' des superusers unter linux/unix.

 /home <- hier liegt der 'richtige' arbeitsplatz des jeweilig angemeldeten benutzers (ausser root eben; siehe oben). hier werden alle einstellungen von programmen abgelegt, sofern sie vom benutzer für ihn geändert wurden. beispielsweise die favoriten von firefox, die email-einstellungen. dies ist das einzige verzeichnis, auf das ein angemeldeter benutzer schreibrechte haben sollte, ausser /tmp (dazu später mehr). ausserdem werden hier alle dateien des angemeldeten benutzers abgelegt. also mp3s, dokumente, videos, texte bilder, alles, was sich so ansammelt.

 /etc <- hier liegen zum einen die standardeinstellungen von programmen, die für den benutzer gedacht sind; quasi eine vorlage, wie sich die applikationen beim ersten start verhalten sollen. suse zum beispiel hat hier abgelegt, welches hintergrundbild beim ersten login des benutzers angezeigt werden soll, oder dass sich beim öffnen des webbrowsers die suse-seite öffnen soll. diese einstellungen können alle durch konfigurationsdateien im home-verzeichnis des benutzers überschrieben werden. auf /etc hat der benutzer aber keine schreibrechte! denn zum zweiten, eigentlich wichtigeren punkt liegen hier alle konfigurationsdateien des systems. also zum beispiel die einstellungen eines etwaig laufenden webservers (apache, thttpd etc.), eines samba-servers (für windows-freigaben). diese einstellungen sollte nur root verändern können.

 /proc <- hier liegen (wie gesagt, unter unix ist alles eine datei) wieder special files, die die laufenden, im system vorhandenen prozesse wiederspiegeln.

 /sys <- ähnlich wie /proc, mit kernel 2.6 eingeführt worden.

 /tmp <- temporäre dateien (wie zum beispiel der anhang einer email, den man sich anschauen möchte) werden hierhin gepackt. das verzeichnis ist nicht zum dauerhaften speichern gedacht und wird von manchen distributionen regelmässig beim runter- oder hochfahren gelöscht. 

2) die installation läuft quasi so:

(laut handbuch, für datenverlust natürlich keine haftung  :Smile: )

du bootest von der cd. die cd stellt für dich ein laufendes system zur verfügung, das von der cd in den arbeitsspeicher kopiert wird. in diesem system befindest du dich beim start. 

mit cfdisk wird die festplatte partitioniert. zur partitionierung weiter oben.

dann erstellst du wie im handbuch beschrieben die dateisysteme (also reiserfs, ext3, xfs oder ähnliches) auf den partitionen, die /root, /home und /boot enthalten sollen, sowie eine swap-partition von 1/2 oder 1 GB, in der der auslagerungsspeicher (wieder analog zu windows) liegen soll.

mit diesen partitionen kannst du aber nix anfangen, wenn sie noch nicht eingehängt wurden. daher wird zunächst die root-partition (also die, die später / sein soll) an irgendeinem ort eingehängt, 'gemountet'. aus praktischen gründen wird das /mnt/gentoo ('mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/gentoo' (als beispiel) - dies hängt die erste logische partition auf /mnt/gentoo des live-systems ein).

wenn du nun mit 'ls /mnt/gentoo' ('ls' ist unter linux quasi das, was 'dir' unter dos/windows ist - zeigt dir dateien und verzeichnisse an) auf den inhalt der platte schaust, wirst du feststellen, dass die platte leer ist. wenn du dich entschieden hast, eigene partitionen für /home und /boot anzulegen (/home würde ich dringend empfehlen), solltest du sie jetzt an den passenden ort mounten: erst erstellst du ein verzeichnis ('mkdir /mnt/gentoo/home'), dann mountest du die dafür vorgesehene partition an den entsprechenden ort ('mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/gentoo/home').

dann entpackst du ein 'grundsystem' nach /mnt/gentoo:

cd /mnt/gentoo

tar xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage-xxx.tar.bz2 (xxx natürlich ersetzen).

damit hast du dein grundsystem, von dem aus du dann weiter nach dem handbuch vorgehen kannst.

bei fragen einfach fragen  :Smile: 

----------

## ricciderprinz

Das heißt also alles sind unterverzeichnisse von /mnt/gentoo. /root ist die livecd

Was ich allerdings noch nicht ganz verstehe ist, dass es noch bevor ich die Platte partitioniert habe, es schon die Verzeichnisse /boot /root /usr /lib etc. gibt. Mit dem 'dir' Befehl. 

Wenn ich das Paket entpackt habe könnte ich theoretisch die CD rausnehmen?

Für was brauch ich den Compiler. Wo finde ich die Optionen dokumentiert, welche ich in der .config setzen kann.

Pablo hat gesagt das muss man von System zu System anders machen.

thx

raphi

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> Das heißt also alles sind unterverzeichnisse von /mnt/gentoo. /root ist die livecd
> 
> Was ich allerdings noch nicht ganz verstehe ist, dass es noch bevor ich die Platte partitioniert habe, es schon die Verzeichnisse /boot /root /usr /lib etc. gibt. Mit dem 'dir' Befehl. 
> 
> Wenn ich das Paket entpackt habe könnte ich theoretisch die CD rausnehmen?
> ...

 

/root ist das /root von der livecd

/mnt/gentoo/root wird dein zukunftiges /root nachdem zu installiert hast.

/mnt/gentoo wird dein zukunftiges / nachdem du installiert hast.

Nach dem Entapcken sollte man die CD nicht rausnehmen (abgesehen davon, das kannst du nicht, die CD ist gelockt).

Den Compiler brauchst du um zu kompilieren, sprich um von den Quellen richtige ausführbare Programme zu erzeugen. Mit gentoo muss man alles kompilieren.

Was meinst du mit .config? Welche .config? Es gibt viele Dateien, die man mit gentoo konfigurieren muss, bevor man richtig loslegt. Und was ich meinte, was systemabhängig ist ist die /etc/make.conf Einstellungen.

----------

## ricciderprinz

Ich meinte die config vom compiler.

Wie weis ich was ich für mein Sys brauch?

Das heißt ich kann keine fertig kompilierten Programme installieren?

thx

----------

## mc-max

Die Einstellungen für den compiler werden hauptsächlich in der /etc/make.conf gemacht. Sprich: Architektur, Flags...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das heißt ich kann keine fertig kompilierten Programme installieren? 

 

das ist doch gerade das tolle daran! Du kannst dir jedes Programm nach deinen Wünschen "gestallten". zB nur die Schnittstellen compilieren, die du auch brauchst. Aber das wirst du später alles erfahren. Mach nur weiter und halte dich an das Handbuch.

Gruß.

max

----------

## ConiKost

Der Vorteil ist gerade bei Gentoo, dass man alles kompilieren darf  :Smile: 

----------

## ricciderprinz

Das ist mir klar dass das leivand ist, dass ich alles selbst gestallten kann.-

Nur wenn man anfängt ist halt ein bisschen schwierig.

Zum Glück gibts hier eine wirklich tolle Community. gg

Nochmal zu den compiler settings. Wo ist dokumentiert was ich für meinen PC brauche?

Noch eine Frage die nicht wirklich hier her gehört aber vielleicht kennt sich einer aus.

Habe mir auf einem Rechner Openssh (Windows) installiert und mit einem anderen Rechner mit Putty verbunden. 

Bis auf den Text einer txt auf der Konsole anzuzeigen, ist mir allerdings noch nicht wirklich etwas gelungen. 

Was ist jetzt noch möglich 

Ich habe den START Befehl zb versucht aber außer, dass die Konsole stecken blieb ist nichts passiert. 

thx

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nochmal zu den compiler settings. Wo ist dokumentiert was ich für meinen PC brauche?

 

Dafür gibt es die Dokumentation, du musst sie nur lesen: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5

An deiner Stelle würde ich jetzt die Finger von gentoo lassen. Ich denke, es wäre auch besser fü dich, wenn du zuerst eine andere einfachere Distribution installierst, mit der du Erfahrung sammeln kannst und dann wieder Gentoo versuchen. Dann wirst du sehen, dass es nicht schwer zu installieren ist  Aber ich schätze, dass dir noch einge Kentnisse fehlen, die dir hindern, diese Installation hinzukriegen, und es wird nichts bringen, wenn du jedes Mal eine Frage stellst, wir dir eine Lösung geben aber du dabei nichts lernst.

----------

## ricciderprinz

Das ist alles in der doku?

(compiler setting)

Hab mir auch schon gedacht eine andere Distribution zu probieren. (Vorschlag?)

Mir wurde gentoo halt empfohlen und das probier ich jetzt erst einmal

Zu der Sache mit SSH. Weist du da was

thx

----------

## SkaaliaN

Hier eine Info zu openssh:

http://www.openssh.com/de/faq.html

da steht eigentlich alles drin  :Wink: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> Das ist alles in der doku?
> 
> (compiler setting)
> 
> Hab mir auch schon gedacht eine andere Distribution zu probieren. (Vorschlag?)
> ...

 

Gentoo ist ein sehr mächtige Distri, die aber auch ein mind. Knowhow fordert. Klar gibt es immer wieder Linux Anfänger, die mit Gentoo klar kommen, aber der Aufwand gegenüber einer Installation einer anderen Distribution als Anfänger ist enorm.

Du hast, wie ich merke, noch nicht viel Ahnung, und das ist kurzfristig ein Problem, denn obwohl man sehr vviel bei der Gentoo Installation lernt, kann sie sehr grausam sein, wenn man viele Grundbegriffe und Grundkenntnisse nicht hat. Unmöglich ist es nicht, aber ich denke sehr schwer. Ich kam zu Gentoo erst nachdem ich über einem Jahr mit SuSE Linux gearbeitet hatte.

Welche Distris ich dir empfehlen könnte: Ubuntu, Mandriva. Diese sind einfache Distributionen (zum Installieren) und bereiten wenig Kopfschmerzen, wenn man sie testen will und schnell installieren will. Damit kannst du ein bisschen Erfahrung sammeln, eben was Dteisysteme anbetrift, oder Namenkonvensionen von /dev, den Umgang mit der Shell, ein bisschen Bash lernen, und so.

----

Wenn du Gentoo per SSH installieren willst, dann musst du den Zielcomputer mit einer LiveCD starten, die sshd (also auf Port 22 lauscht und auf SSH requests wartet) laufen kann. Die Gentoo LiveCD kann das auf jeden Fall. Ich denke, dass Knoppix ebenfalls, ich weiß es aber nicht, hab noch nie ne Knoppix CD benutzt. Wenn dein System bereits ein Linux System drauf hat, ist es genauso wie mit der LiveCD. Im prinzip braucht man irgendein Unix, um Gento drauf zu tun.

Wenn du den Computer per Gentoo LiveCD startest, musst du warten, bis alles erkannt ist und so, und dann kommt die shell. Dann musst du die nötige Netzwerk Einstellungen vornehmen, ADSL Einrichten, oder dich per DHCP an deinen Router anschließen, das ist egal, Hauptsache du bekommst eine Internet Verbindung oder bist im netzwerk drin. Dann musst du /etc/init.d/sshd start ausführen und die LiveCD startet sshd. Dann kannst du von einem anderen PC per ssh dich einloggen.

----------

## think4urs11

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ...Wenn du den Computer per Gentoo LiveCD startest, musst du warten, bis alles erkannt ist und so, und dann kommt die shell. Dann musst du die nötige Netzwerk Einstellungen vornehmen, ADSL Einrichten, oder dich per DHCP an deinen Router anschließen, das ist egal, Hauptsache du bekommst eine Internet Verbindung oder bist im netzwerk drin. Dann musst du /etc/init.d/sshd start ausführen und die LiveCD startet sshd. Dann kannst du von einem anderen PC per ssh dich einloggen.

 

Der Vollständigkeit halber:

Du mußt auf dem oben genannten PC auch erst ein Passwort für root vergeben sonst klappt das mit dem Remotezugriff nicht.

----------

## SkaaliaN

man sollte evtl. auch nen sshkey erstellen...das wäre denk ich mal sicherer..oder ist es der ssh nur im  intranet??

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Mattez wrote:*   

> man sollte evtl. auch nen sshkey erstellen...das wäre denk ich mal sicherer..oder ist es der ssh nur im  intranet??

 

braucht man nicht. Wenn du zum ertsen Mal /ectc/init.d/sshd start ausführst, dann werden die keys bei Bedarf generiert.

----------

## ricciderprinz

@ pablo Danke für den Tipp werd es mal saugen. 

Zum SSH. Hab ich schon alles gemacht. Zugriff funktioniert. Ich wollte von der Schule aus auf meinen HomePC beides Windows zugreifen. Deswegen war ich mir nicht sicher in wie weit mir da jemand helfen kann.

Wie komm ich über die cmd hinaus. START Befehl bring ich nicht zam.

thx

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wie komm ich über die cmd hinaus. START Befehl bring ich nicht zam.
> 
> 

 

hm? das verstehe ich nicht.

----------

## Hungry Hugo

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> hm? das verstehe ich nicht.

 

Ich denke mal das er den Befehl für die Windows command line zum Starten der SSH VErbindung braucht.

Gruß Hungry Hugo

----------

## ricciderprinz

nein ich war schon auf der Konsole. Nur das einzige was ich zusammen brachte war den Inhalt einer txt auf der Konsole darzustellen. Mit NET START konnte verschiedene Dienste starten. Nur der START Befehl um Programme auszufüren hat nicht wirklich funktioniert. Da hat er sich dann immer aufgehängt. (Der PC mit dem ich zugegriffen habe)

Ich wollte nur fragen was jetzt alles möglich ist und ob ich über die Konsole hinweg komme.

Durch den Proxy in der Schule komm ich leider nicht wirklich durch. Muss mal den admin fragen. 

Kann ich den Port benutzen den ich auch im Firefox hab?

thx

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hab mir auch schon gedacht eine andere Distribution zu probieren. (Vorschlag?) 
> 
> Mir wurde gentoo halt empfohlen und das probier ich jetzt erst einmal 
> ...

 

...Wenn du ins kalte Wasser springen willst wie ich, dann versuchs direkt mit Gentoo. Wenn du allerdings vorher schon Linuxerfahrungen sammeln magst, dann würde ich dir Kanotix oder Kubuntu empfehlen.

----------

## reptile

ich würde ehrlich gesagt die erste gentoo-installation nicht durch zu viel drumrum (wie ferninstallation per ssh etc.) verschleiern/verkomplizieren, sondern ziemlich stur nach dem handbuch vorgehen, zumal da ja auch viele erläuterungen drin sind, _warum_ man etwas wie macht. das bedeutet zwar, dass der rechner zumindest einen, eher mehrere tage nicht für prduktives zu gebrauchen ist, aber es ist auf der anderen seite sehr lehrreich.

----------

## ricciderprinz

2 mal installiert laut handbuch gemacht keine Probleme

einmal mit lilo und einmal mit grob

beides mal beim booten folgende fehlermeldung

not found any [active partizion] in HDD

DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERTE SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER

----------

## theche

folgendes vorgehen: 

du musst die partition noch aktivieren (bzw das bootable-flag setzen), mittels fdisk oder cfdisk. 

-booten mit ner livecd, 

-fdisk aufrufen, 

--bootable flag setzen (auf der partition wo dein kernel sich befindet), 

--partitionstabelle schreiben, 

-neustarten.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *theche wrote:*   

> 
> 
> --bootable flag setzen (auf der partition wo dein kernel sich befindet), 
> 
> 

 

nein. eigentlich von der man bootet. Sprich, die Partition die von grub/lilo beschrieben wurde.

----------

## theche

wenn man laut handbuch vorgeht (zumindest da als ich es installiert hab) sollten diese Partitionen identisch sein.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *theche wrote:*   

> wenn man laut handbuch vorgeht (zumindest da als ich es installiert hab) sollten diese Partitionen identisch sein.

 

Ich denke, 1:1 vom Handbuch ist nicht immer die beste Lösung, denn wenn man nur eine Testinstallation macht oder seine erste, hat man in der Regel ein anderes System drauf. Ich hatte damals Windows auf hda1 und SuSE auf hda? (wieß nicht mehr) und damals hatte ich keine zweite Festplatte. Ich bin auch "1:1" mit den Handbuch vorgegangen, aber ich hätte niemals auf eine ntfs Partitione meine boot Partition gehabt, meine Boot war damals hda8 oder hda7, das weiß ich aber nicht mehr, und nur hda1 hat(te) bei mir das Boot Flag.

Was ich sage will, 1:1 und alles identisch wie in Handbuch zu machen, ist auch nicht gut, denn man kann auch so viele Fehler machen und auch so vieles kaputt machen. Das Handbuch sollte nur ein Anleitung sein, so dass man sieht, wie man es machen muss, aber die Transferleistung, auf dein System den Installationvorgang anzupassen, sollte deine und nicht die des Handbuchs Arbeit sein.

----------

## ricciderprinz

Danke. Bin jetzt in Gentoo drin.

Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil  :Very Happy: 

Das mit dem mounten ist jetzt auch klar.

Wenn ich nichts in die USE VARIABLE reingeschrieben habe kann ich alles installieren, sprich nichts ist ausgeschlossen, oder?

thx

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *ricciderprinz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Wenn ich nichts in die USE VARIABLE reingeschrieben habe kann ich alles installieren, sprich nichts ist ausgeschlossen, oder?
> 
> 

 

es gibt default USE Werte, die vom profile gesetzt werden. D.h. wenn du in /etc/make.conf eine leere USE Variable hast, heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie wirklich leer. Mach "emerge --info" und guck welche Flags default sind.

Packete an sich werden mit den USE Flags nicht ausgeschlossen, sondern damit kann man lediglich nur die Features der Packete beieinflussen, und das kann dazu führen, dass manche Packete nicht installiert werden, z.b. wenn das kde flag nicht gesetzt ist und du nicht explizit kde installierst, dann wird kde auch nicht installiert, wenn ein Packete die Möglichkeit anbietet, mit KDE suppport kompiliert zu werden. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man kde nicht installieren kann, nur weil in den use Variable kein "kde" oder gar "-kde" hast.

Ich versuche die USE Variable so klein wie möglich zu pflegen, bei mir sieht sie z.b. so aus:

```

USE="gimpprint cups foomaticdb ppds -java mysql X gtk gtk2 -gnome -arts -qt -kde dvd alsa cdr gpm jpeg png apm

audiofile directfb opengl fbcon xprint sndfile escreen tetex dvdr mmx sse nptl -esd -nojoystick"

```

das sind Flags die ich für alle Packete setze, ich will weder kde noch java support, noch will ich arts benutzen, usw. Wie du siehst, diese sind "basic" Flags, die ich für alle Packete setzen will.

Wenn ich aber gezielt für ein Packet bestimmte Flags setzen will, die ich make.conf nicht setzen will oder ausgeschaltet ist (-useflag meine ich damit), benutze ich die /etc/portage/package.use (siehe man portage). Z.b. doc flag. Ich will, dass alle Packete dieses Flag gesetzt haben, z.b. gentoo-sources braucht bei mir 3 Ewichkeiten, wenn ich doc gesetzt habe, aber ich will das doc flag gesetzt für andere packete, wie apache, gimp, cvs, usw. Deswegen habe ich in meiner USE Flag kein doc aber setze dieses Flag mit /etc/portage/package.use gezielt für jedes Packete, welches ich mit +doc oder -doc haben will:

```

sys-kernel/gentoo-sources symlink -doc

app-editors/vim bash-completion cscope ruby -vim-with-x -termcap-compat

app-editors/vim-core bash-completion -termcap-compat

x11-base/xorg-x11 font-server sdk doc

x11-terms/xterm toolbar unicode

media-libs/imlib2 tiff

x11-libs/libast pcrex

www-client/opera static

media-libs/lcms tiff

dev-util/dialog -unicode

media-sound/alsaplayer flac

media-sound/xmms flac

media-libs/a52dec djbfft

app-text/acroread mozilla nsplugin

dev-db/mysql innodb

app-text/tetex doc

media-video/ffmpeg a52

media-video/avifile divx4linux dvdread imagemagick

media-video/transcode divx4linux dvdread sse2 theora

media-gfx/imagemagick doc

media-gfx/gimp doc

www-client/links svga

www-client/w3m -X

media-libs/xine-lib a52 ffmpeg speex theora vcd win32codecs 

dev-php/php -X doc gd gd-external ldap postgres tiff

dev-php/mod_php -X apache2 doc gd gd-external ldap postgres tiff

net-www/apache doc -ldap

media-libs/gd fontconfig

dev-db/postgresql doc

dev-util/cvs doc

```

----------

